

Chromium Extensions Design Doc - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/chromium-extensions

======
rrhyne
Ha! beat me to it. I loved this line:

"Web developers should be able to easily create Chromium extensions."

Thinking about this after seeing a HN user looking for a FF exten dev. I've
developed a simple extension I haven't released yet, and it was the toughest
code I've ever written due to lack of proper documentation.

